# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Een gezond en gemakkelijk vol te houden dieet? Dat is het Eat Clean Dieet!

## FRANCOIS580

Een gezond, gevarieerd en evenwichtig dieet dat je bovendien alle gezonde en dus onmisbare voedingsstoffen verschaft, zelfs op langere termijn gemakkelijk is vol te houden en je efficiënt en blijvend doet afslanken. Té mooi om waar te zijn? Toch niet. Alle voedingsdeskundigen zijn het er over eens dat het eat- clean dieet, samen met het Raw Food Dieet en Weight Watchers veruit het meest gezonde en doeltreffende dieet is van het ogenblik. Wat zijn de basisprincipes van dit eat- clean dieet en wat betekent dit dieet in de praktijk? 

De diëten die door diëtisten als gezond, gemakkelijk vol te houden en doeltreffend worden bestempeld zijn op de vingers van één hand te tellen. Wie blijvend en gezond wil afslanken doet dit bij voorkeur door zijn eet- en leefpatroon grondig aan te passen. Het beste dieet is volgens wetenschappers géén dieet maar soms kun je tijdens je gevecht tegen de overtollige kilo’s een helpende hand best gebruiken. Dat extra zetje komt volgens wetenschappers van het eat- clean dieet, maar wat betekent dat in de realiteit?

*Meest natuurlijke voeding*
Met dit eat clean dieet eet je uitsluitend wat de natuur je geeft en dat dan nog in zijn meest natuurlijke vorm. In een tijd waarin de kwaliteit en gezondheid van onze voeding steeds meer in vraag wordt gesteld en de gevaren van bewerkt voedsel steeds duidelijker worden, grijpen we steeds meer naar natuurlijke producten. In dit eat- clean dieet staan bio groenten en fruit, kip, vis en complexe koolhydraten centraal. Bewerkt voedsel en dus zeker suiker, en wit brood zijn in dit eat clean dieet dus taboe. Je eet dus uitsluitend natuurlijke producten. Praktisch wil dit zeggen dat je de consumptie van bewerkte en/of voorverpakte voeding zoveel mogelijk en bij voorkeur compleet van je dagelijks menu schrapt. Biologische gekweekte voeding bevat weinig of geen zout, minder vet en vooral veel minder suiker. Voeding rijk aan ongezonde vetten en suikers liggen in de meeste gevallen aan de basis van levensbedreigende hart- en vaatziekten, diabetes en tal van andere chronische aandoeningen. Het eat- clean dieet, kan het nog gezonder?

*Meer energie*
Volgens wetenschappers gaat het hier niet om het zoveelste nieuwe dieet, maar om een gezonde levenswijze. In tegenstelling met andere diëten.../...

Lees verder...

----------

